# double layer ceiling



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone that has done lots of double layer ceilings could you please explain the etiquitte of the first layer. I'm hanging in a building with only a couple (load bearing) interior walls. On my first layer I was breaking all my butts on the same joist. Their is going to be a wall built under this joist after we get ceiling drywalled. Contractor says shouldn't you stagger those butts I said as long as none of my joints (seams or butts) of the second layer break the same as the first layer that should be good. What are your thoughts on that.

Normally I would just hang as usual and just stagger my second layer with first but contractor wants me to hang out so far with second layer so they can start framing behind me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Anyone that has done lots of double layer ceilings could you please explain the etiquitte of the first layer. I'm hanging in a building with only a couple (load bearing) interior walls. On my first layer I was breaking all my butts on the same joist. Their is going to be a wall built under this joist after we get ceiling drywalled. Contractor says shouldn't you stagger those butts I said as long as none of my joints (seams or butts) of the second layer break the same as the first layer that should be good. What are your thoughts on that.
> 
> Normally I would just hang as usual and just stagger my second layer with first but contractor wants me to hang out so far with second layer so they can start framing behind me.


I would be trying to do what your doing to be honest, But maybe your contractor knows about your codes in your area. Something you might half to check into.

We use to push both layers at once all the time b/c they wanted the 1st layer screwed off like the 2nd layer. We would barely put any screws in the 1st layer so.....:whistling2:

Think they wanted the sheets staggered too with the butts, think it was 32" minimum between layers, but it's been a while for me rocking also.

I remember with walls we could land the joint behind a intersecting wall, Then they changed the rules. You had to run it past the intersecting wall to the next stud. More work for the rocker and the taper IMO

Guessing your installing rock for fire rating, so, see what the codes are, bet your inspectors are like ours,,,,, their pricks, and they can make you do things over again so:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I will quit trying to make sense of government rules and just follow along. :thumbdown:

Just like a good puppet.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

That depends on how many different purposes your first layer is serving. If it's shear as well fire, you have to stagger, but that's doubtful because it's a lid. Just throw some pink tape on your first layer, then it doesn't matter how you hang it...you don't even need to break your butts on framing.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

We start off the wall with a board cut in half length ways then full boards and don't stagger the joints, (first skin) otherwise when you come to the second skin, it's a nightmare trying to break the bond and stagger the joints.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian S said:


> We start off the wall with a board cut in half length ways then full boards and don't stagger the joints, (first skin) otherwise when you come to the second skin, it's a nightmare trying to break the bond and stagger the joints.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

do what the contractor say- but take a coffee break and look up local code. if hes paying the bill he may want you to crawl up and down triggers for his reason no other. once you know his routine- then you can be friends again. good luck. lots of times its a mind snafoo. or like yogi said- mick-90% of the game is half mental. gotta love that yogi berra.-harve- take care- take yogi's advice.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> Anyone that has done lots of double layer ceilings could you please explain the etiquitte of the first layer. I'm hanging in a building with only a couple (load bearing) interior walls. On my first layer I was breaking all my butts on the same joist. Their is going to be a wall built under this joist after we get ceiling drywalled. Contractor says shouldn't you stagger those butts I said as long as none of my joints (seams or butts) of the second layer break the same as the first layer that should be good. What are your thoughts on that.
> 
> Normally I would just hang as usual and just stagger my second layer with first but contractor wants me to hang out so far with second layer so they can start framing behind me.


 
if it is for two hour fire rating then the flats (long edge) also has to offset by 12 or so inchs. Each layer has to be fullly nailed and screwed. USG makes a great book on code methods. Should be free at your rock yard.


----------

